

Netflix begins testing pre-roll ads - otterley
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/netflix-is-experimenting-with-advertisements

======
hwstar
A pre and post Ad is probably OK if it can be skipped like on Youtube. I
actually watch more stuff on Youtube as it is more intellectually stimulating.
The only reason we keep Netflix is my wife likes some of the shows.

If they make the pre run ad unskippable, or interrupt the programming and
insert ads. I'd consider cancelling, if I could not pay a couple of dollars
extra a month to have ad-free content.

Incessant advertising why I dumped cable tv (Monthly subscription + 20 minutes
of ads for every hour of programming).

I don't buy much of anything which is advertised. Ads waste my time.

------
bahador
I imagine paying Netflix customers are going to be against being forced to
watch ads.

